# The weather, Summer 2015



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Will be the first to say it:

Not bad so far. Could be worse. Definitely feels cooler than some summers I remember.

Or maybe because it's summer #9 I'm now fully inured to the heat.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Totally agree  Especially night time..you get this nice breeze of wind


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

It was pretty nasty before Ramadan started but it's not too bad now when it's windy. Let's hope it stays like this before Autumn kicks in.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

this is my first summer - and I commented this to the Russian


"What are all the expats moaning about? they have become spoiled" Some days its been glorious. 

So far no real complaints regarding the heat. I can handle it. 

I also like Ramadam being this time of the year, it feels like your not loosing anything, ie beach.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Will be the first to say it:
> 
> Not bad so far. Could be worse. Definitely feels cooler than some summers I remember.
> 
> Or maybe because it's summer #9 I'm now fully inured to the heat.


I remember early June people were calling to Dubai 92 radio saying that since they live here for 30 years, they don't remember such a hot June. I was driving to Abu Dhabi and car thermometer was showing 48.5 celsius  Now it's the end of June and the weather cooled down in the last few days, especially the humidity.

It's a pity that majority of the restaurants have closed the outdoor seating already.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for jinxing it everyone!

Something tells me there's going to be a weather report in 7Days tomorrow to the likes of "Pleasant weather to continue in Dubai." and just like that...it will all change!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Thanks for jinxing it everyone!
> 
> Something tells me there's going to be a weather report in 7Days tomorrow to the likes of "Pleasant weather to continue in Dubai." and just like that...it will all change!


Nah... 
Weather in Dubai - AccuWeather Forecast for Dubai United Arab Emirates

Blame TallyHo if you want to blame somebody. He started it! (read that in a whiny and nasal DuuBai voice).


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

telecompro said:


> Totally agree  Especially night time..you get this nice breeze of wind


But isn't that because of the Iftar feed?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

This time of the year is definitely better than the similar time of 2014, I remember I was here in Dubai last June for my interviews and it was terrible, even night time. This is certainly unusual and we are lucky.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Flying out to the Netherlands tomorrow. And miraculously the weather is going to be fabulous 
I hope 30 degrees will not feel cold now that my body adapted to the climate here


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

I was in the Netherlands 2 weeks ago, it was 15C and raining, the hayfever was at its peak. Didn't enjoy it.

I find it easier to jog round the park here, sweating balls in 40C than I did the the Netherlands in 15C. Just couldn't get warmed up properly.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

It appears to be a lot windier this year than previous - judging by the late afternoon sandstorms which keep getting whipped up.

Getting irritated as the early finish could mean more cycling in the evening but being sandblasted makes it thoroughly unpleasant.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

A.Abbass said:


> I remember I was here in Dubai last June for my interviews and it was terrible, even night time.


You have just acclimatised. Three months after I arrived I went out in the desert for an hours cycle in the morning in 28 degrees. Arrived back, threw up, went to bed and spent the rest of the day with sunglasses on looking like Mr Grumpy.

These days mid-to high thirties isn't anything to worry about too much.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Th is my 12th year in the UAE and there's been a definite shift in the seasons, it now gets hotter later on in the year. The heat isn't so bad, it's when that darned humidity kicks in that makes it feel awful.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I arrived here in December after living in Finland. Omg the heat hit me then, now this weather is fine for me.

I work so much I am rarely out of site of AC


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

End of May/Start of June was the hottest in more than a decade

It was very humid as well which is very unlike early-June

Last few days has been quite good and again, very unlike end of June.


----------

